# What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Share!



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

*Edited 9/22/11* 
I have to pick a second place doeling, as my first plan has been changed- 
I'll update later tonight! 

I have to do a sad update- the breeder lost this little girls 1/2 sister suddenly, so she will be staying until she gets more Star kids on the ground. I just feel awful for her, and hope the Star gives her oddles of pretty doelings so I can steal this little one back! 


So which goat are you just thrilled about adding? Maybe a piece of equipment? A nitro tank? Share!  :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

She is very cute! 
I think DK my new herdsire is my favorite addition. He is from Phoenix Rising and I can't wait to use him.  
I have one addition coming next week that I am also very excited about. Will let you know when I get her here.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

I'm also waiting for my doe... from Poppy Patch Farm. Her name is Naughty Bonnie and she's being bred to 'Buck Rogers"... Cant wait to get her home! I have to stop myself from e-mailing all the time.. I dont want to pester ... and we just have to wait on 'Mother Nature" to take it's course....


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

:leap: This is a fun topic!!! :dance:

I'm not sure which is my favorite purchase this year... I know that I purchased a lot of really good Boers this year @ REALLY good prices! I think my favorite is probably my new buck... He's still a baby (<-- Well, my baby) :laugh: and has a lot of room for growth, but he has very good potential, based on his pedigree! I love my boy!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

He's in the background... OKR century's attraction!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Oh this is hard. I have three bred does that I should be able to pick up later this month or next month sometime (I hope! The waiting has been killing me!) .... Honestly though, I think my most exciting buy of the year has been Bellafire DC Angel Face. Super nice doe kid. Amazing color. Sweet as pie. She is Rosasharn and Poppy Patch.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

omg, I just realized I didn't buy a SINGLE goat this year yet!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

We just got BACK into goats this year, so we bought quite a bunch. But my favorites from this year is my unregistered Pygmy buck who is a sweetheart. My 3 ND blue eyed girls (2 registered) and my registered blue eyed ND buck. Can't wait to breed my registered girls to my buck this winter  We just got into registered goats this year for the first time so I am excited


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

MCH/CH Brush Creek SF Talisman, especially since I tried for 18 months to convince his previous owner that he needed to move to my farm. :shades:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Only made one purchase this year (so far) but he is my herd sire, Pocket Sized YNot Licorice

however, the owner of my kids' sire might be up for sale..........we loved him and said if she ever needed to sell him to let us know. She has an offer on her house, is looking at another house, and her hubby says no more goats (it'd be a dealbreaker for me, but she is hoping he may change his mind) So I may have two bucks soon :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Phoenix Rising Knight Rider *S *B

Dam: CH Eastwind Farm Dorcas *D 1*M EEEE 90 (2011 ADGA nationals first place 4 year old and best udder in class!)
Sire: MCH/ CH TX Twin Creeks FAX SummerKnight *S *B VEE 90

once he matures he will get at least 3 ladies and all his daughters are for now retained!

dam and sire both were appraised at 90 just this year!

his dam and half sister took second place Dam and Daughter at Nationals this year!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

My most exciting purchase this year was Lil'Hill MB Monte Cristo! I still love my super duper buckling! )


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

I bought all of my goats this year, so they're all my favorites.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

My favorite purchase this year will be thodeoe I'm bringing home at the end of the month. Her genetics are almost all gone because the herd was dispersed and most of the does in the herd have passed on. She was the youngest in the bunch and I'm super excited to be able to preserve her genetics in my herd.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*



> omg, I just realized I didn't buy a SINGLE goat this year yet!


 :shocked: Gasp! Quick, go buy something!! Anything!! :wink:

My most exciting purchase so far, isn't here yet!! :GAAH: She's my Guernsey/Nubian doeling who will arrive on Sept 21st!

Oh, but then there was also my ND doeling.... She's definitely a fave... And then there was my PB Nubian yearling who I wanted for a year before getting her.... Hmmm. Okay, first place for exciting purchase goes to the Guernsey cross, but my ND gets a very close second place. :wink:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Oh duh, I forgot pictures... :doh:

I don't have any shots of my Guernsey cross yet, but I have a couple of my ND, Poppet, and my Nubian yearling, Pepper.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

weeelll does it count if you didn't actually purchase them? LOL!! I consider it a purchase because I was gonna sell him--but just could not!!

He was a bottle baby and lived inside for his first 6 weeks--no amount of $$ could equal what he means to us! BTW he does live outside now 

It is my Mojo :greengrin:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

My most exciting purchase this year would definitely be DesertNanny EC Blue Bunny. I'll be getting her next month :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

OL Country 38 Murphy was my only purchase this year and I am SUPER EXCITED to see his kids! I foresee nothing but awesome babies from him....with my 2 does udders and confirmation, his genetics will certainly mesh very well....think :kidred:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

My favorite (so far that is  ) is Top Renegade Ranch Mary, a pygmy doe I got from Tara. She is such a love!!!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Here are my two girls that I bought this year. 

Kaapio Acres JA Shriaz
Rosasharn SP Jamaica *B* x Kaapio Acre's SG Chardonnay
She is not full in this pic, btw.



















Irish Whisper IM River Dance
Dragonfly B Electra's Ironman x Irish Whisper Pepper Salsa



















Tracy
http://www.zanzabeeznigerians.weebly.com


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

I was looking at this thread and thinking that I haven't purchased any goats since last year, but then remembered that we didn't get Pheobe til February!   So she's my favorite purchase, though of course no one can replace Lissa. Pheobe was a bonus purchase because out of her we got our first retained doeling, Rosie  She was about 5 or 6 months when we got her I think. SHe's shy, but a real sweetie once she gets used to you.
pictures from when we first got her:
















And Pictures of her now:

















And of course, just one of Rosie, cuz I love her to bits and pieces:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

This was my exciting purchase this year, well so far that is. Cashmere was a doeling that I got for 50 dollars when I went to go pick out Taylor's market doe. I really had no plans for her and had to think about it for 2 days before I decided to get her. I am sooo glad I got her. She is my favorite kid this year.








I am also really excited to get my spotted boer buck but he was a trade so I don't consider that a purchase.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Mine's gotta be my new growing herd sire. He's such a HONEY!!

Introducing: End of The Line Buckeye Pete


----------



## Ozark Lady (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

I haven't bought a goat this year!

I was very excited to find a treadle sewing machine in mint condition at a yard sale, does that count? ha ha It is my BIG BUY OF 2011!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

I, myself, haven't purchased any goats, so my most exciting purchase was my nitrogen tank! Love that thing! Even though it's sitting empty.. LOL
I'm in the plans for two really nice bucks for next year... Have one reserved, the other is in the works, but I'll keep it hush-hush until they're actually in my arms..!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

I see lots of pretty, new additions to get excited about! 

I acquired 5 new goaties this year, 4 kids and 1 young adult. By far, the most "exciting" addition was Bear Creek Beaux as I was concerned he might not make it home to me. But when he did, I was so relieved and absolutely bursting w/excitement to finally have him in hand.

I am very pleased with all 5 additions. So much so, that I have to mention the others as well: Liberty Hills Farm "Hootie" and "Thea", Westview Acres Turtle Dove or "TD" and Faint-Hearted Ranch Blossom.

I'll give the url to website in case anyone would like to see pics. That's a lot easier than trying to re-size and upload them here.

www.kdcgoats.com

Deb Mc


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Such nice goats! I love, love Blue Bunny...Not just her conformation/loos but her name as well.

And...POPPET!!!! I am so very happy she went to you Caitlyn! I rarely get to keep tabs on my babies.  You should totally take new pictures soon. I'd love to see how she has grown.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

^I keep on telling myself that I need to take more pics of Poppet, but it has yet to happen... :laugh: She's such a twerp, and is always trying to eat the camera or jump up on me. I'll post some here on TGS, once I can get some decent shots of her.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Thank you Firelight27. I really like her name too!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Ok.. I CAN'T believe I forgot about purchasing two PB reg. Nubians, Bella and Chloe back in May. Duh! 
Annndddd... Just because I had to go and say I hadn't purchased anything.. This sale practically hopped in my lap, and I'm buying this pretty PB reg 2010 Doe.. TOMORROW! Here is a photo of her last year;









My mom also purchased two Boers and two Nubians (buck/doe of each) this summer, but I can't really count those as mine.. Lol.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

YIKES!!!! This is a hard one!!!

Buuuuutttttttt...............My favorite purchase has to be my Poppy Patch doe.
Hardly An Angel. She is also bred to Algedi Farms Buck Rogers, and due Oct. 1st!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

I have only bought one goat this year but I sure do like her! :wink:

CadDayPie Vanessa Morgan
Dam: Lost Valley JL Simone
Sire: *B Heavens Hollow Teddy*S


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

A whole herd! All I needed was to find a buck to breed to my Nigerian and I ended up buying a herd! I have my buck now! And maybe too many goats.

But I have fun, they are cute, I drink kefir, gives me something to care for, keeps my pocket book light and makes me laugh and makes me cry. Works for me.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Mine would be Tabasco. She is bred to a dappled buck for december kids, I can't wait :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

MommaB, Our favorite purchase does are both bred to the same guy!!!!! Does that make us inlaws ... or something???


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*



milk and honey said:


> MommaB, Our favorite purchase does are both bred to the same guy!!!!! Does that make us inlaws ... or something???


 onder: 
:ROFL:


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*



Amos said:


> Ok.. I CAN'T believe I forgot about purchasing two PB reg. Nubians, Bella and Chloe back in May. Duh!
> Annndddd... Just because I had to go and say I hadn't purchased anything.. This sale practically hopped in my lap, and I'm buying this pretty PB reg 2010 Doe.. TOMORROW! Here is a photo of her last year;
> 
> 
> ...


What does PB mean? OH wait..I bet it means purebred. Do I win anything?

Nice looking doe. I like her body and back legs the best.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

THIS is the doe I am SO excited to buy! Picture was taken at her owner a couple years back (Rob).










I'm getting her the first week of October! Wahoo!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

This is Tru she is 6 months old now but 4 months in this picture. She comes from Saada blood lines. I can't wait to breed her to see what colors/spots she will have for me.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

Beautiful Nubians!!

Primal Woman.. You win....

....

...
...

A spork! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*

^ :slapfloor:

Maggie, I love Tabasco's looks! :thumbup:

Okey dokey, I've already posted some of these pics on a different thread, but for the record of my most exciting purchase _so far_, it's this gal...


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is your most exciting purchase so far this year? Sh*



Amos said:


> Beautiful Nubians!!
> 
> Primal Woman.. You win....
> 
> ...


Great, I get a fork/spoon hybrid and I was hoping for a Dodge diesel. Guess I had my wishes way too high.


----------

